# getting fish out of live rock



## Snowflake_eel (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought a queen trigger yesterday but the people at the store couldnt get it to come out of its rock so they just gave me the piece. I am planning to remove the rock from the tank once the fish leaves it but it still hasnt ventured out. Is there any safe way to do it ( i thought i heard something about carbonated water before but it didnt sound good) or is it best to just wait for it to come out on its own.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Here's what you do. Put on a snorkel mask. Place you face into the water. While under water keep repeating, "Here fishy, fishy fishy." Works every time. Just don't let any one see you do this, they may call the guys in the white coats.

On a more serious note. I have had the same problem with some of my freshwater fish. I simply hold the opening so that it is facing the water and slightly out of the water, ever so slightly. The fish will usually fall out. You may also shake the rock to dislodge the nasty little critter. I usually just bump the rock with my free hand like pounding the bottom of a ketchup bottle.


----------

